# Calculating time units



## sweetybird0472 (May 22, 2011)

When calculating time units for a 99 minute service,  you get 6 full 15 minute segments.  What do you do with the additonal 9 minutes?   

99 minutes divided by 15 minutes gives me 6.6.   Does one normally round up or down in this situation and is there any written guideline on how this is calculated?

Just learning here and need to know for an assignment.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2011)

when calculating time, you must be one half of the required time into the next segment to count it.  so for a 15 minute service a minumum of 8 minutes to even start, then 8 minutes into next segment for it to count so 15 plus 8, 23 minutes minimum for 2 units.
8- 22   = 1 unit
23 - 37 = 2 units
38 - 52 = 3 units
53 - 67 = 4 units
68 - 82 = 5 units
83 - 97 = 6 units
98 - 112 = 7 units
therefore for 99 minutes of a 15 minute service you bill 7 units.


----------



## sweetybird0472 (May 22, 2011)

Debra,

Thank you for your reply.  I asked because I had put 7 units for 99 minutes in my class and it was counted wrong.

I try not to let these things bother me, but they do.

Christy


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2011)

You need to ask why it was counted wrong.  This chart comes from the CMS manual.  So show the instructor the chart of time units and see what he/she says.


----------



## sweetybird0472 (May 22, 2011)

Debra,

I have an email in to her now.  Thank you so much for providing me the information about where this is stated,  could you provide a link to that?  

Christy


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2011)

let me look and see, I do not ordinarily save links, I cut and paste.  But let me look.


----------



## sweetybird0472 (May 22, 2011)

Debra,

I think I found it. http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1951CP.pdf

I searched before I asked and wasn't coming up with anything,  then I thought to search by copying the time table you provided and I found it that way.   

Is this the one you are referring to?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (May 22, 2011)

Excellent! that is the one!


----------



## cninte20 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Incorrect table being referenced in these posts*

Hello: 
The table being referenced in these postings is for use with rehab therapy billing and not for anesthesia billing. If you review billing for anesthesia time, anything that is over 7.5 minutes is given another unit of time not the ranges as referenced in this table.


----------



## sweetybird0472 (Jun 7, 2011)

cninte20 said:


> Hello:
> The table being referenced in these postings is for use with rehab therapy billing and not for anesthesia billing. If you review billing for anesthesia time, anything that is over 7.5 minutes is given another unit of time not the ranges as referenced in this table.



Thank you so much for pointing out that the above link is not the correct one, it is greatly appreciated.

Does anyone have a written reference for how to calculate anesthesia time units that are not in exactly 15 minute increments?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry I was negligent to notice this was anesthesia so many time people post things in the wrong forum, I made an assumption and was mistaken... MY bad!


----------



## sweetybird0472 (Jun 7, 2011)

Debra,

No biggie,  I appreciate you taking the time to answer questions.  Everyone is entitled to a mistake once in a while, after all, we are all human!   

Also, I did learn something else that I hope I can put to use at a later date!


----------

